# Seeking Human Resources Job



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Friends,

My name is Ms. Neeta Kevale. I have got the Permanent Residency of Australia on 18th June 2013 based on the Western Australia state sponsorship invitation. I have been trying to get the job in Human Resources field since then for the WA area, but have always been rejected some due to reasons like not being physically present in Australia. I am currently serving the notice period in the current organization and will reaching Perth on 14th Oct 2013.

Please guide me how do I search for a suitable HR job in Western Australia before reaching there. I have been applying for jobs through seek.com.au, but are there any more of such websites which can fetch me a good and a relevant job from Human Resources.

Pleaseeee help.

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta Y. Kevale


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

seek.com is the best website. It is has more job ads than others. I was hired via seek, twice already.

Best if you are physically here in WA.


----------



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hii,

Thanks for the reply, I have been trying for the same from 18th June 2013 onwards. Wanted to know for any other jobsites where I can register and look forward for help from. OR any good job agencies where I can register myself.

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta Kevale



bmacavanza said:


> seek.com is the best website. It is has more job ads than others. I was hired via seek, twice already.
> 
> Best if you are physically here in WA.


----------



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you looking for work in Melbourne, Australia?

KEAT International is a leading career consultancy located in the Melbourne CBD. We provide tailor made assistance to recent graduates, students or anybody looking to get their foothold in the Australian market.

If you require assistance, call us on 1300 881 648.

'Like' us on Facebook: Simply search for 'KEAT International' on Facebook. 

We are running a Live Chat at 10am EST on Friday 9th August 2013. 
A consultant will be online to answer any of your career-related questions.


----------



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hii, Can u please provide email address and the procedure to register with the consultancy..?

Thanks & Regards,

Ms. Neeta Y. Kevale



KEAT International said:


> Are you looking for work in Melbourne, Australia?
> 
> KEAT International is a leading career consultancy located in the Melbourne CBD. We provide tailor made assistance to recent graduates, students or anybody looking to get their foothold in the Australian market.
> 
> ...


----------



## arve1983 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Neeta,

I Am Arun Kumar P, i have applied under 190 with WA State Sponsporship on 02 May. I am still awaiting for my visa approval.

Could you please help me how to track our application. In immi website status shows as In progress, i am not sure whether CO has been assigned or not.

Category: Mechanical Engineer.

Please call me if possible. I am in Bangalore.

Regards,
Arun Kumar P
919886549057


----------



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

neeta.k156 said:


> Hii, Can u please provide email address and the procedure to register with the consultancy..?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Ms. Neeta Y. Kevale


Please feel free to shoot us an e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

neeta.k156 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My name is Ms. Neeta Kevale. I have got the Permanent Residency of Australia on 18th June 2013 based on the Western Australia state sponsorship invitation. I have been trying to get the job in Human Resources field since then for the WA area, but have always been rejected some due to reasons like not being physically present in Australia. I am currently serving the notice period in the current organization and will reaching Perth on 14th Oct 2013.
> 
> ...


Hello Ms. Neeta Kevale, You will surely get your dream Job.Never give up on applying every time there is an opportunity, you can also search for particular companies that are in Australia and apply directly on their career page. All the best!


----------



## sm9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Neeta,

I am also trying for state sponsored skill immigration. I am an HR professional. Please confirm did u apply for 190 visa? How much time it took you to complete your process? And what were the kinds of funds you were required to show? Where all in Australia HR jobs are available?
Your help will be highly appreciated?


----------

